# Dewalt dw733 skipping



## roxanne562001 (Feb 5, 2012)

I have an older dewalt dw733 12 1/2" thickness planner it has started skipping and jerking when you send a board through it even with a super light pass. I cleaned the rollers and waxed the bed but it is still jumping and skipping. I checked the roller drive chains and sprockets they look good. I ran it with the cover off and the roller drive chains jump real bad when it skips but they are not skipping the sprockets. I was wondering if anyone else may have had this problem and what the solution might be. I am wondering if it might be a broken gear inside the motor.
Thanks
Roxanne:wacko:


----------



## Jerry Bowen (Jun 25, 2011)

roxanne562001 said:


> I have an older dewalt dw733 12 1/2" thickness planner it has started skipping and jerking when you send a board through it even with a super light pass. I cleaned the rollers and waxed the bed but it is still jumping and skipping. I checked the roller drive chains and sprockets they look good. I ran it with the cover off and the roller drive chains jump real bad when it skips but they are not skipping the sprockets. I was wondering if anyone else may have had this problem and what the solution might be. I am wondering if it might be a broken gear inside the motor.
> Thanks
> Roxanne:wacko:



I had 734 that went gunny sack last spring due to my shop being drenched when a tornado took part of the roof off of the shop. The remedy was to buy a 735 which is a real improvement over the 734 model. I'm not trying to be cute though it may sound like it, I am saying that if it comes to having to buy a new planer, you wure will be happy with the 735.

Wish I could help you with the problem that you have described, you might need to get it to a Dewalt Repair Center. Let us know what you finally find out and/do with the tool.

Jerry


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

If this is happening at regular intervals then my guess is a tooth has broken. It is also possible that a roll pin that locates a gear has failed, maybe slid part way out and is causing the jump. I think it will have to be taken apart to find the problem.


----------



## gmercer_48083 (Jul 18, 2012)

Roxanne, I suspect the drive chain has a failure in a link. I would mark the side of one link then run it to see if the jumping occurs at the same point in relation to the mark. If so the chain has a bad link or is stiff at some point. Or if the chain could be removed you could inspect each link. If a chain gets twisted it would also make it jump at regular intervals in relation to your mark. Hope this helps.


----------



## phillip.c (Aug 9, 2012)

Look here for replacement parts:

DeWALT DW733 Parts List and Diagram - Type 1 : eReplacementParts.com


----------



## MikeMa (Jul 27, 2006)

Before you do start looking at replacement parts, clean and wax the table, and then send a few test pieces through. Sometimes pitch and/or resins for the woods will coat the table, and will make it sticky rather than slippery and the planer will have trouble pulling the piece through.


----------



## woodman44 (Jun 3, 2011)

Roxanne,

I just had to take my 733 to the local Dewalt service center for a similar problem. The result was that I needed a new roller (I forgot whether it was the infeed or the outfeed roller) and also a new belt. 
If you are near a service center maybe they can analyze yours and give you a quote. The cost for my parts and labor was $ 105 including a new electrical cord that had a splice in it. Better than having to buy a now planer!

Good Luck,
Ken


----------

